# Bacon flavours



## fatboy240 (Apr 15, 2021)

Morning to the group, looking at doing some bacon, again, but have been doing EQ method, with good results, but looking for some new flavours to try, have just been doing maple and some pepper, and how do I go about adding the new flavours to the EQ method, thanks for everyone s time


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 15, 2021)

The only flavors I add to bacon is a bit of garlic and brown sugar.
BTW that is a beautiful slab of bacon!!
Gary


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

fatboy240 said:


> Morning to the group, looking at doing some bacon, again, but have been doing EQ method, with good results, but looking for some new flavours to try, have just been doing maple and some pepper, and how do I go about adding the new flavours to the EQ method, thanks for everyone s time


Are you doing it dry or as a brine?  There's so many things that could be added... if you like spicy you can go with a jalapeno  or even red pepper flakes... White pepper is a little more spicier than black pepper..  you could go with garlic  infused as well..  I'm betting garlic and black pepper would be fabulous


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 15, 2021)

I always just go with CBP, but the garlic does sound good. I think the next time I make bacon I will add some granulated garlic to the pepper.
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I always just go with CBP, but the garlic does sound good. I think the next time I make bacon I will add some granulated garlic to the pepper.
> Al



I make a garlic stuffed pulled pork that SP for a rub... so it's gotta be a good combo for bacon right? HAHA


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2021)

I Dry Cure my Bacon, and I usually only add Brown sugar to the Cure.
But after curing, rinsing, and drying, I add CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, so that it sticks with the Pellicle, before smoking.
Example:
Bacon (Extra Smoky)

Bear


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> I make a garlic stuffed pulled pork that SP for a rub... so it's gotta be a good combo for bacon right? HAHA



Vampire Pulled Pork


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 15, 2021)

I use a dry EQ cure and I almost always add cracked black pepper and roasted garlic powder and crushed bay leaf (not powdered) when curing.  After the rinse and soak, I add more cracked pepper before resting for pellicle formation.  Sometimes a new layer of roasted garlic powder. 

I'm a believer that some seasonings can't penetrate very far because of the size of their molecules.  I've made spicy bacon with cayenne or Pendery's Temper Temper.  I've used fenugreek to simulate a maple sugar flavor.  A buddy makes an annual order from a butcher shop in the midwest and they have a garlic bacon that is amazing.  I believe they must have some kind of garlic flavored injection because the flavor goes all the way through.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I use a dry EQ cure and I almost always add cracked black pepper and roasted garlic powder and crushed bay leaf (not powdered) when curing.  After the rinse and soak, I add more cracked pepper before resting for pellicle formation.  Sometimes a new layer of roasted garlic powder.
> 
> I'm a believer that some seasonings can't penetrate very far because of the size of their molecules.  I've made spicy bacon with cayenne or Pendery's Temper Temper.  I've used fenugreek to simulate a maple sugar flavor.  A buddy makes an annual order from a butcher shop in the midwest and they have a garlic bacon that is amazing.  I believe they must have some kind of garlic flavored injection because the flavor goes all the way through.



There may be an advantage to a wet brine in that jalapeno or garlic juice can be added to the liquid and penetrate?  Might be time for some more experiments.


----------



## fatboy240 (Apr 15, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> The only flavors I add to bacon is a bit of garlic and brown sugar.
> BTW that is a beautiful slab of bacon!!
> Gary


Thanks Gary still new to this so learning


----------



## fatboy240 (Apr 15, 2021)

fatboy240 said:


> Thanks Gary still new to this so learning





GaryHibbert said:


> The only flavors I add to bacon is a bit of garlic and brown sugar.
> BTW that is a beautiful slab of bacon!!
> Gary


Thanks Gary still learning


----------



## fatboy240 (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Are you doing it dry or as a brine?  There's so many things that could be added... if you like spicy you can go with a jalapeno  or even red pepper flakes... White pepper is a little more spicier than black pepper..  you could go with garlic  infused as well..  I'm betting garlic and black pepper would be fabulous


Iam doing dry rub , EQ method


----------



## fatboy240 (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Are you doing it dry or as a brine?  There's so many things that could be added... if you like spicy you can go with a jalapeno  or even red pepper flakes... White pepper is a little more spicier than black pepper..  you could go with garlic  infused as well..  I'm betting garlic and black pepper would be fabulous


iam doing dry rub using the eq method


----------



## fatboy240 (Apr 15, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> The only flavors I add to bacon is a bit of garlic and brown sugar.
> BTW that is a beautiful slab of bacon!!
> Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 15, 2021)

I once did a dry cure with Black Forest spices. It was pretty good, and a bit different than my normal maple or black pepper.


----------



## fatboy240 (Apr 18, 2021)

Well 12 lbs I just finished , 6 lbs maple and black pepper, and 6 lbs jack daniels and garlic, both turned out tasty but one with jack daniel you have to watch when cooking wants to burn


----------



## Hamdrew (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> View attachment 493929
> 
> 
> View attachment 493930


That'd do it.


----------

